# [1/3 SOLVED] Configured kernel multiple times but no luck.

## roboto

I installed Gentoo with X precompiled on the Dell Laditude D531 laptop. This obscure laptop needs a firmware update on multiple components that I will not do. 

This craptop has speakers of unknown nature. I did intensive googling but no luck. I don't know what speakers this laptop has. I tried doing all drivers for sound enabled, but sound never came out of the speakers. I have no idea what driver these speakers use.

I installed Gentoo on this laptop with the r8188eu driver. But when I did the kernel configuration, the TP-LINK vendor or the r8188eu driver was nowhere to be seen. (I'm on ethernet right now, but I want this laptop to be portable.) [SOLVED] I used DHCPCD with iwconfig.

Another and last issue is the touchpad does not work. I tried enabling all synaptics options with INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" in my make.conf file. (Yes, I have evdev and synaptics installed.) I'm using my external USB mouse instead.

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## roboto

Oh, I guess you can't see the full .config because it exceeded the limit of the post.

In the next post, I will do the wgetpaste method.

----------

## roboto

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/aPihOTim7OiTxvsiy6em/

If you want to tell me what to enable/disable, please tell me where it is in the menuconfig--NOT the .config.

----------

## Mr. T.

roboto, could you edit your first post and remove the kernel configuration (now unnecessary), please?

 *roboto wrote:*   

> If you want to tell me what to enable/disable, please tell me where it is in the menuconfig--NOT the .config.

 

It is easy to provide the configuration in the format CONFIG_FOO_BAR (cf. "Kernel configuration shorthand notation" ).

N.B: The Wiki articles about Linux may be interesting.

----------

## charles17

 *roboto wrote:*   

> Any help is appreciated.

 Did you check if the components of your Dell Laditude D531 work when booted from sysresccd?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roboto,

We need your lspci and lsusb output too.  Knowing that you have a Dell Laditude D531 is not useful.

menuconfig has a search. Press / and enter a part of the thing you are looking for.

Symbol names work really well.  In the event that the symbol is hidden because something it depends on is off, press z and search again.

z is a hidden symbols on/off toggle.

The search will succeed and you can read the help on the option you want. Pay attention to the Depends on:  That expression must evaluate to true before you can select the option you really want.

In some cases, you may need to apply this recursively.

----------

## roboto

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *roboto wrote:*   Any help is appreciated. Did you check if the components of your Dell Laditude D531 work when booted from sysresccd?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1064760-highlight-.html

```
lspci -nnk

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690 Host Bridge [1002:7910]

   Subsystem: Dell RS690 Host Bridge [1028:0206]

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx) [1002:7912]

00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1) [1002:7915]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2) [1002:7916]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:12.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA [1002:4380]

   Subsystem: Dell SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI0) [1002:4387]

   Subsystem: Dell SB600 USB (OHCI0) [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:13.1 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI1) [1002:4388]

   Subsystem: Dell SB600 USB (OHCI1) [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI2) [1002:4389]

   Subsystem: Dell SB600 USB (OHCI2) [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:13.3 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI3) [1002:438a]

   Subsystem: Dell SB600 USB (OHCI3) [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:13.4 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB (OHCI4) [1002:438b]

   Subsystem: Dell SB600 USB (OHCI4) [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:13.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 USB Controller (EHCI) [1002:4386]

   Subsystem: Dell SB600 USB Controller (EHCI) [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 14)

   Subsystem: Dell SBx00 SMBus Controller [1028:0206]

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 IDE [1002:438c]

   Subsystem: Dell SB600 IDE [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]

   Subsystem: Dell SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1028:0206]

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge [1002:438d]

   Subsystem: Dell SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge [1028:0206]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384]

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270] [1002:791f]

   Subsystem: Dell RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270] [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

09:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Limited NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1673] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [1028:0206]

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card [1028:000b]
```

```
lsusb --verbose

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.09

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.9.16-gentoo ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI PCI host controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0002

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        2 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.09

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.9.16-gentoo ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI PCI host controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.4

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0002

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        2 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

  idProduct          0x8179 RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 Realtek

  iProduct                2 802.11n NIC

  iSerial                 3 00E04C0001

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0002

  (Bus Powered)

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.09

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.9.16-gentoo ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.5

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts            10

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

   Port 9: 0000.0100 power

   Port 10: 0000.0100 power

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0461:4de4 Primax Electronics, Ltd 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0461 Primax Electronics, Ltd

  idProduct          0x4de4 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Primax

  iProduct                2 USB OPTICAL MOUSE

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 HID-compliant MOUSE

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      79

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0007  1x 7 bytes

        bInterval              10

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.09

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.9.16-gentoo ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI PCI host controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0002

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        2 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.09

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.9.16-gentoo ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI PCI host controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0002

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        2 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.09

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.9.16-gentoo ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI PCI host controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0002

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        2 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered
```

This one is my USB Wireless interface:

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter
```

----------

## roboto

I've tried running the test Dell offers, but they are in the .exe format. I tried booting FreeDOS with this, but the output after executing the test file was: Error: Missing ROM device, exiting. Or something like that. I don't remember. I did this a few months ago.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roboto,

Your wifi is one of these.  The kernel knows it by its Vendor and Device IDs.

```
  idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

  idProduct          0x8179 RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter 
```

lsusb, looks them up in a database to give you a friendly name.

grepping the kernel sources  

```
/usr/src/linux $ grep -R  0x8179
```

shows a few hits.

```
drivers/staging/rtl8188eu/os_dep/usb_intf.c:   {USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDER_ID_REALTEK, 0x8179)}, /* 8188EUS */
```

looks promising.

The option you need is CONFIG_R8188EU

The dependn on is 

```
Depends on: STAGING [=y] && WLAN [=y] && USB [=y] && CFG80211 [=y]
```

so you need all those symbols on to be able to see the prompt 

```
< >   Realtek RTL8188EU Wireless LAN NIC driver 
```

in menuconfig.

Build the driver as a module.  It will need firmware.

----------

## roboto

Ok... the interface is up... but what application besides net-setup do I use for connecting to the ESSID of my network?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roboto,

That's the hard bit done. Well done.

You need wpa-suplicant to deal with the wifi specific parts of a wifi link.

Once that's done its stuff and you are both authenticated and associated, the normal wired things apply.

You may have at most one tool driving wpa-supplicant. Problems from here on are usuallly different tools trying to set the wireless interface up.

----------

## roboto

Oh no, not again. I remember using this application back when I was using Arch. It was a huge pain to use. 

This time, my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

    ssid="home"

    scan_ssid=1

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    psk="very secret passphrase"

}
```

I can't execute the wpa_supplicant command because the command doesn't exist on my system.

Any help is appreciated.

P.S. I tried wpa_cli, but the output was this:

```
wpa_cli v2.6

Copyright (c) 2004-2016, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license.

See README for more details.

Interactive mode

Could not connect to wpa_supplicant: (nil) - re-trying
```

And then it just hangs there.

I typed 

```
wpa_cli status

Failed to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname: (nil)  error: No such file or directory
```

----------

## roboto

Is there *any* way I could port net-setup to my Portage tree?

----------

## charles17

 *roboto wrote:*   

> Oh no, not again. I remember using this application back when I was using Arch. It was a huge pain to use. 
> 
> This time, my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wpa_supplicat is one of the packages to be installed before first reboot.  In case you forgot to emerge it you may temporarily use ethernet and emerge it.

For configuration put only the bare minimum as shown in https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Global and then use the graphical interface wpa_gui which itself would create the network={ } blocks. 

Make up your mind whether to use Network management using DHCPCD or use the die hard Gentoo .net scripts approach (Handbook).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roboto,

All the pretty front ends to wireless network control and the not so pretty ones, like net-setup use wpa-supplicant to deal with the wifi crypto.

If you don't want to encrypt your wifi link you might be able to use wireless-tools.

'Might' because wireless-tools is obsolete and needs at least one hidden kernel symbol that is only turned on by selecting older wifi interfaces.

There is no need no interact with wpa-supplicant yourself, beyond setting up the its config file.

If you use open-rc network control scripts, it will do it. If you use NetworkManager, it will do it.  

Problems arise when you try several methods, maybe without realising it.  wpa-supplicant does what it was told to do last.  When there are several callers, the interface cycles.

You will see that in dmesg.  You may have at most one tool calling  wpa-supplicant.

----------

## roboto

I successfully connected to my local ESSID with DHCPCD and iwconfig.

Any way I could find out about the sound drivers the unknown internal gfx card uses?

Never mind... I found an article that I've never seen before while googling intensively: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3519/t/19425401

Should the driver be a module?

----------

## roboto

I searched for the driver in the menuconfig... it's nowhere to be found.

----------

## charles17

 *roboto wrote:*   

> I searched for the driver in the menuconfig... it's nowhere to be found.

 

The audio driver? Then check your output of lspci  

```
# lspci -nn | grep -i audio
```

and it should show you a line having something like [8086:27d8]

Then check https://www.startpage.com/do/search?query=%22808627d8%22+site%3Acateee.net replacing 808627d8 with what you have.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roboto,

Your wifi is either unencrypted or uses WEP.  WEP is almost as good as unencrypted.

As long as you add your own security over the WiFi it will be mostly OK.

Wardrivers can still steal your bandwidth.

For your sound, you have a 

```
00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]

   Subsystem: Dell SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1028:0206] 
```

That's SND_HDA_INTEL in the kernel.

It will work as a module or as a built in.  Its in two parts.  The SND_HDA_INTEL part looks after the PCI interface.

You also need your codec, which is on a submenu.  Its safe to include all the codecs.  You can prune them back later, once you know the codec you need.

Some obscure  SND_HDA_INTEL cards need module parameters too.  Its easier to pass parameters at module load time than it is at kernel load time, as trial and error is easy.

Start off with SND_HDA_INTEL as a module.

----------

## roboto

Sound works now... I just realized that it was on my lspci post... I apologize for my idiocy.

*Bangs my head on desk*

----------

## roboto

One strange thing... on firefox, I have all the youtube codecs enabled in youtube.com/html5. But when I play a video, no sound comes out. I have Pulseaudio support for firefox.

I maxed out the volume in all bars on this soundcard with alsamixer. Still no sound.

Any help is appreciated. I have SND_HDA_INTEL with all of its dependencies enabled in the .config.

```
emerge --info | grep ^ALSA_CARDS

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"
```

----------

